# You lazy bums



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Three months of free cheese wasn't enough for y'all.

Most of y'all spent it all already, I'm sure.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

And then there were the smart ones who collected and never quit driving... surprisingly I don't feel lazy...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Can't blame them OP. Some people are just born to consume 🤣


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Most of y'all spent it all already, I'm sure.


I must not be "most of y'all".



Uberguyken said:


> the smart ones who collected and never quit driving... surprisingly I don't feel lazy...


You simply had to keep down the earnings lest you obliterate the Federal payment. I was born lazy, but, I have worked through the whole business.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Three months of free cheese wasn't enough for y'all.
> 
> Most of y'all spent it all already, I'm sure.


I've still got my stimulus money. But yeah, most have spent theirs.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/stimulus-check-update-poll.405109/


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> And then there were the smart ones who collected and never quit driving... surprisingly I don't feel lazy...


If nobody was collecting you wouldn't have made jack. Would have been just as many drivers with 1/4 of the demand.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

mch said:


> If nobody was collecting you wouldn't have made jack. Would have been just as many drivers with 1/4 of the demand.


*mic drop*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Three months of free cheese wasn't enough for y'all.


Let me get this straight: if one decided to 'stay home' because that was the best decision for their situation you label them lazy?

Do you want to expand on that, or should it just sit as-is?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Three months of free cheese wasn't enough for y'all.
> 
> Most of y'all spent it all already, I'm sure.


Nope. No trolling going on here. None at all.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Three months of free cheese wasn't enough for y'all.
> 
> Most of y'all spent it all already, I'm sure.


I increased my savings account around 9,000.00.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear still has stimulus payment. It is part of bear's fat gut! Bear has gained over 100lbs since March.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I haven't taken anything other than the $1200 stimulus. Although, once I learned Kanye took millions I went ahead and signed up for the EIDL. I may just go ahead and file for back dated unemployment now. (I'm not going to take the eidl)
What you dont understand is that rich people who dont need money are the first in line for free money and take billions then turn around and demonize the poors for taking money to live on.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Let me get this straight: if one decided to 'stay home' because that was the best decision for their situation you label them lazy?


No no no... "_LAZY_" is the medical ICD code for those afflicted with COVID-19 hypersensitivity.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> And then there were the smart ones who collected and never quit driving... surprisingly I don't feel lazy...


That would be fraud and can, hopefully will, get you a minimum sentence plus having to pay it back...
Oh, and the loss of ever being able to get a job that pays well because of your criminal background. 
Just saying.



nonononodrivethru said:


> Three months of free cheese wasn't enough for y'all.
> 
> Most of y'all spent it all already, I'm sure.


It is fun to see people that have lower comprehension trying to diss on others.

So, here are some facts.
The entire reason that the PUA program was created was because there was, and still is, a need for most people to not be out and about so that the spread of this virus is limited and we don't overflow our hospitals past their ability to provide assistance.

The program was not created to induce people to stay home but to allow them to continue to pay their basic needs while they sheltered in place.

The fact that many "conservative" folks don't seem to understand that basic principle is quite disturbing as it is a very conservative concept to provide for the needs of society to SURVIVE viral infectious diseases.

Now, something else you probably don't know.

As just one example of "It is actually happening" many Florida hospitals have already reached their capacity of ICU beds and had to enact Emergency Policies to convert Regular Beds into ICU beds. Our rate of necessary hospitalizations are trending up exactly as they have in the past as a consistent percentage of Newly Infected end up needing medical intervention to recover. And, our death rates are also climbing back up steadily matching the expected rates. Projections of seeing triple digit deaths daily happening before the end of July. 
Oh, and contrary to what our Governor has said, this is not a case of the more people tested the more "asymptomatic" people you will have positive. The percentage of positive vs negative test results hasn't increased, as a percentage of number of tests administered, meaning that we aren't seeing "more asymptomatic" results.

I am very happy that some of our fellow drivers were able to capitalize during this time of reduced competition for the reduced rides.
I am also very happy, as a person with compromised immune issues, to have the option of not working to prevent my wife having to deal with my death at such an early age (though, honestly her life would probably be better without me).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> That would be fraud and can, hopefully will, get you a minimum sentence plus having to pay it back...
> Oh, and the loss of ever being able to get a job that pays well because of your criminal background.
> Just saying.


&#128517;&#128517; actually, no it's not fraud, as long as you're reporting your income. Where does it say we are not allowed to work? Every single week I file my claim, I report I work and I report my earnings. They do withhold some payment typically but I still get paid. For those that are actually not working, that can be viewed as refusing to work and ultimately costing them their benefits. You must have forgot there are federal guidelines that provide the different reasons one can qualify for Pua and very few of those if any still apply to drivers


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

They made all my riders go away so I can’t make any money, I took their cheese because I made $10 in 5 hours. It still hasn’t recovered and probably won’t for months. They need to extend it as I know as soon as the free cheese runs out it’ll be just like March, no one will want to spend and everyone trying to complete to get the few rides out there. Until the lockdown is completely over and they allow events and business travel again it’s going to be a cluster f. I have plenty of my cheese still in the bank, I don’t have to work until sometime next year if I don’t want to


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, here are some facts.
> The entire reason that the PUA program was created was because there was, and still is, a need for most people to not be out and about so that the spread of this virus is limited and we don't overflow our hospitals past their ability to provide assistance.


Fact? Cite your source.

The only reason Pua was created was to expand unemployment benefits to those who typically don't qualify under state unemployment. Expanding it to those who don't typically qualify under state unemployment and whose income has been affected because of covid-19.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

mch said:


> If nobody was collecting you wouldn't have made jack. Would have been just as many drivers with 1/4 of the demand.


Ummm no.... Actually I would've made $706 a week plus 500-800+ for driving after expenses.. but thx for playing.

And let's be honest all the drivers gave up due to covid BS long before UI ever kicked in...wimps.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Somehow I do understand why some choose to remain sitting at home rather than driving. How many miles are you talking about to secure $600 / week? There are several states that prohibit surge pricing during state emergencies, rendering to achieve such goal even more difficult; let's also not forget that the $600 / week, if one choose to drive is the gross income before expenses. In the past months, drivers have an alternative to receive unemployment aid. 0 miles, 0 depreciation. What would you choose? Sitting at home doing nothing VS taking the risk and hardship transporting living cargoes around?

However, handing out free money is not sustainable. People need to get back to work. If you have to find a party to blame, let Uber take all the hatred. Had they not been paying 60 cents / mile, I am positive that it is more lucrative to hit the road than collecting free money.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Ummm no.... Actually I would've made $706 a week plus 500-800+ for driving after expenses.. but thx for playing.
> 
> And let's be honest all the drivers gave up due to covid BS long before UI ever kicked in...wimps.


Before the PUA kicked in there was next to zero requests, I gave up because my income couldn't keep up with my expenses in March. Once the money started going around things got better. If the PUA didn't come I probably would of been in a lot worse shape then I am now. I'm in the Bay Area and when I took a trip in March I went from SFO to downtown San Francisco at 6pm during rush hour on a Thursday. I hit zero traffic, didn't even slow down. The trip should of taken 20-30 minutes longer. That's what happened here and why they needed the cheese. The Covid screwed up everyone and the Bay Area had some of the worst traffic in the country.

I don't think rideshare has even come close to recovering in the Bay Area, there's no cars at the three airports, though some of the traffic is returning but without events and business travel our way of life has been crippled here


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Three months of free cheese wasn't enough for y'all.
> 
> Most of y'all spent it all already, I'm sure.


It's not free money and I didn't spend it all. Some of us (like myself) worked for decades and never took unemployment. The money we receive is the payback of a no interest loan we gave to the government for every year we worked. I can see driving around that my tax dollars are not going towards the roads, schools or other infrastructure where I live. I have a kid, wife and elderly parent I need to worry about so stop hating. If you want to risk your life for UBER, go ahead.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

They just closed down California again, they need to provide more cheese now since they just closed my source of income again

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/ne...ross-california-as-coronavirus-cases-increase


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Ummm no.... Actually I would've made $706 a week plus 500-800+ for driving after expenses.. but thx for playing.
> 
> And let's be honest all the drivers gave up due to covid BS long before UI ever kicked in...wimps.


Lol gtfoh you wouldnt have been able to get yourself $500-$800. In March, April and May? No way. You're fantasizing right now.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

mch said:


> Lol gtfoh you wouldnt have been able to get yourself $500-$800. In March, April and May? No way. You're fantasizing right now.


Ok.... If you say so....it must be fact..

Ohh snap, my bad...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok.... If you say so....it must be fact..
> 
> Ohh snap, my bad...
> 
> ...


1st screenshot. Everything was still open. Demand was still there. Is this here as some comparison so people can see what your earnings were like pre lockdown?

2nd screenshot. Most werent actually recieving the $600 yet but had signed up for it and were waiting for retro checks. So they weren't out on the road. In turn, the lack of drivers created demand and you made $600. I can give you a few peoples names if you want to pm them and thank them for not taking your rides. Without the promise of that $$ you would have been lucky to make $300 w all the ants on the road fighting for the hospital workers and crackheads still taking ubers.

Thanks for playing (deez nutz!!!&#128514


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> And then there were the smart ones who collected and never quit driving... surprisingly I don't feel lazy...


I don't know about Mississippi, but in my state, there will be a reckoning to expect. When you answer YES that you have income in addition to the PUA, a red flag goes up.

GOOD LUCK smart one!


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

haven't driven since feb as i'm diabetic and not safe to drive people around,i didn't apply for the $2000 monthly CERB here as i have enough money and let others who need it apply for it.i just started a month ago dispatching taxi at night to get me out of the house


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> I don't know about Mississippi, but in my state, there will be a reckoning to expect. When you answer YES that you have income in addition to the PUA, a red flag goes up.
> 
> GOOD LUCK smart one!


Who said yes to that... I haven't made a dime yet... Smart one:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok.... If you say so....it must be fact..
> 
> Ohh snap, my bad...
> 
> ...


Great for you, Deez Nutz! &#128512;



nonononodrivethru said:


> Three months of free cheese wasn't enough for y'all.
> 
> Most of y'all spent it all already, I'm sure.


My cheez will be coming in about a wk. and it'll be big since I've waited months for it. And it's appreciated, so my lazy bum can go buy more cheese.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok.... If you say so....it must be fact..
> 
> Ohh snap, my bad...
> 
> ...


37 hours and only $721? Yeah that's worth not taking PUA. I did zero hours, got $767 (suppose to be more but they still haven't adjusted it properly) and I spent zero on gas and maintenance, though some thing still had to be paid like car payment and insurance. If I work that it should be at least $1.2k, if not $1.5k if there are good bonuses (not as of lately)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mch said:


> 1st screenshot. Everything was still open. Demand was still there. Is this here as some comparison so people can see what your earnings were like pre lockdown?
> 
> 2nd screenshot. Most werent actually recieving the $600 yet but had signed up for it and were waiting for retro checks. So they weren't out on the road. In turn, the lack of drivers created demand and you made $600. I can give you a few peoples names if you want to pm them and thank them for not taking your rides. Without the promise of that $$ you would have been lucky to make $300 w all the ants on the road fighting for the hospital workers and crackheads still taking ubers.
> 
> Thanks for playing (deez nutz!!!&#128514


So what weeks would be acceptable by your standards? It seems like you you'd have an excuse for any week of income provided. Since March and may don't work, perhaps June?










Big Lou said:


> I don't know about Mississippi, but in my state, there will be a reckoning to expect. When you answer YES that you have income in addition to the PUA, a red flag goes up.
> 
> GOOD LUCK smart one!


That's not true. They can't tell you you can't work. They can take away your benefits if you make too much but they're not going to tell you you can't work. That's actually what they want people to do. They want people to work LOL 


Uberguyken said:


> Who said yes to that... I haven't made a dime yet... Smart one:thumbup::thumbup:


 I have. I have answered yes to working and I've also reported my earnings &#129335; every single week I've been on Pua, I've answered yes I did work and I reported my earnings. While they have taken away a portion of my weekly benefits, I never lost them completely


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> So what weeks would be acceptable by your standards? It seems like you you'd have an excuse for any week of income provided. Since March and may don't work, perhaps June?
> 
> View attachment 486561
> 
> ...


After expenses as an IC guages income I haven't... And I'm betting neither have you. Stores don't report their retail sales as profit... They report their profit after expenses. I refuse to do otherwise.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I charge $50 per haircut but it costs me $50 in expenses. 

I don’t like making money.

I do this out of the goodness of my heart.

:smiles:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> So what weeks would be acceptable by your standards? It seems like you you'd have an excuse for any week of income provided. Since March and may don't work, perhaps June?
> 
> View attachment 486561


So you are telling me the good weeks you've had have absolutley nothing to do with a good portion of your competition staying home? Despite the fact that most offices are closed, there arent any concerts or sporting events, no long lines to get into bars and clubs, greatly reduced airline travel, ect. You are telling me you'd be putting up those same numbers if everyone was still out driving?

Also, if the numbers are so good, why are you even collecting?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> So what weeks would be acceptable by your standards? It seems like you you'd have an excuse for any week of income provided. Since March and may don't work, perhaps June?
> 
> View attachment 486561
> 
> ...


In some states, if you report part-time earnings on the unemployment weekly certification, there is a delay. It happened to me.

When I was approved for PUA late last week, I could only certify for weeks through the end of May because I wanted to wait to enter June until I verified my hours were added correctly for a part-time job I did. That job didn't pay me on time. In the fall, that same part-time job screwed up my hours. It was unlike any job I had, when someone else entered my hours, not me, and there is no time cars used. So that's why I waited.

So yesterday early evening, I receive verification of those hours. I then certify the remainder of the unemployment weeks (June through Sun). The first week of June was only one I received in unemployment deposit this morning, as I expected. The rest are held up because of the p/t job.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

TBone said:


> I haven't taken anything other than the $1200 stimulus. Although, once I learned Kanye took millions I went ahead and signed up for the EIDL. I may just go ahead and file for back dated unemployment now. (I'm not going to take the eidl)
> What you dont understand is that rich people who dont need money are the first in line for free money and take billions then turn around and demonize the poors for taking money to live on.


*mic drop*



mch said:


> So you are telling me the good weeks you've had have absolutley nothing to do with a good portion of your competition staying home? Despite the fact that most offices are closed, there arent any concerts or sporting events, no long lines to get into bars and clubs, greatly reduced airline travel, ect. You are telling me you'd be putting up those same numbers if everyone was still out driving?
> 
> Also, if the numbers are so good, why are you even collecting?


S/he's not, they're totally trolling. My buddy drives for both Uber & Lyft, he says his best week throughout this awful pandemic, has been $450 & he had to work almost 13 hours A day & 5 days to do that & that's in L.A. that was in June he said. The airports are dead, most of the available rides are $3-$5 dollars. Rents are probably double here than they are where they live.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> After expenses as an IC guages income I haven't... And I'm betting neither have you. Stores don't report their retail sales as profit... They report their profit after expenses. I refuse to do otherwise.


Me too. Obviously my earnings aren't high enough to where I don't qualify for weekly benefits but I do have a little bit of profit weekly. There have been a few weeks where I had zero to very little income I had to report. There's also been a couple of weeks where I was damn near close to surpassing my weekly benefit. I've had a few right smack-dab in the middle to. The weeks where I had zero or very little income to report were the weeks I ran a lot of x. The weeks I don't I usually have a little bit of profit


mch said:


> So you are telling me the good weeks you've had have absolutley nothing to do with a good portion of your competition staying home? Despite the fact that most offices are closed, there arent any concerts or sporting events, no long lines to get into bars and clubs, greatly reduced airline travel, ect. You are telling me you'd be putting up those same numbers if everyone was still out driving?
> 
> Also, if the numbers are so good, why are you even collecting?


Well offices here have been open since May. Bars/restaurants actually do have long lines due to social distancing requirements inside. Our airport is doing ok. The demand seems to be pretty decent. The airport honestly has probably been our lifesaver. Looking at my numbers from last year they're pretty comparable.&#129335;



Invisible said:


> In some states, if you report part-time earnings on the unemployment weekly certification, there is a delay. It happened to me.
> 
> When I was approved for PUA late last week, I could only certify for weeks through the end of May because I wanted to wait to enter June until I verified my hours were added correctly for a part-time job I did. That job didn't pay me on time. In the fall, that same part-time job screwed up my hours. It was unlike any job I had, when someone else entered my hours, not me, and there is no time cars used. So that's why I waited.
> 
> So yesterday early evening, I receive verification of those hours. I then certify the remainder of the unemployment weeks (June through Sun). The first week of June was only one I received in unemployment deposit this morning, as I expected. The rest are held up because of the p/t job.


Sorry I'm not following you. What does part time work have to do with my/our weekly claims/deposits? I don't have any other income besides rideshare



UberTrent9 said:


> *mic drop*
> 
> 
> S/he's not, they're totally trolling. My buddy drives for both Uber & Lyft, he says his best week throughout this awful pandemic, has been $450 & he had to work almost 13 hours A day & 5 days to do that & that's in L.A. that was in June he said. The airports are dead, most of the available rides are $3-$5 dollars. Rents are probably double here than they are where they live.


&#128517;&#128517; yes after being a member of this site for 4 and 1/2 years, I became a troll &#128580; sounds like your buddy needs to start turning down rides that are not profitable to him. I don't even know the last time I've done a ride for $3 or $4 . You spoke for your buddy but what about you? We can speak all day on what others say and hear. All irrelevant. I'm speaking on my personal experiences, first hand. Are you making money with Uber or Lyft? If I remember correctly, California was pretty late on getting the PUA unemployment set up so perhaps most drivers were still out driving saturating the market up until recently. Here that was not the case. We were one of the first two or three states to be up and running . Regardless though, our drivers all had their butts sitting on the couch before the Cares Act Even got signed &#129318;&#127996;


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> So what weeks would be acceptable by your standards? It seems like you you'd have an excuse for any week of income provided. Since March and may don't work, perhaps June?
> 
> View attachment 486561
> 
> ...


Good to know....
Hope it continues, especially if it's extended. I always consider those questions a way to catch you in a lie. The truth is always the best way to go. Did I say.....ALWAYS? scratch that!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Sorry I'm not following you. What does part time work have to do with my/our weekly claims/deposits? I don't have any other income besides rideshare


I apologize. I misunderstood. I thought earlier you noted that your recent earnings from a current job and how they didn't delay your weekly benefit.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Me too. Obviously my earnings aren't high enough to where I don't qualify for weekly benefits but I do have a little bit of profit weekly. There have been a few weeks where I had zero to very little income I had to report. There's also been a couple of weeks where I was damn near close to surpassing my weekly benefit. I've had a few right smack-dab in the middle to. The weeks where I had zero or very little income to report were the weeks I ran a lot of x. The weeks I don't I usually have a little bit of profit
> 
> Well offices here have been open since May. Bars/restaurants actually do have long lines due to social distancing requirements inside. Our airport is doing ok. The demand seems to be pretty decent. The airport honestly has probably been our lifesaver. Looking at my numbers from last year they're pretty comparable.&#129335;
> 
> ...


Well no, know why? Because Im just getting back to driving after being hospitalized for nearly 5 months & almost losing my foot.

So I had much more important priorities than driving.

And yes, I live in L.A. & they were late on the PUA thing. Unfortunately, for NOW, i dont qualify for PUA, as I get PT SDI due to my injury.

Not everyone is "a lazy bum", lile you claim. I've wanted to work for the last 2 months, but couldn't because my feet were still healing & my Drs wouldn't approve me for anything work wise(even RS).

So it's not "irrelevant" at all.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I have answered yes to working and I've also reported my earnings


and you had no choice or you would be committing fraud. No badges for that, I think. ⛱


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Each one of you here are creating nonsensical hate towards one another over receiving unemployment vs continued working.

Honestly, it’s no ones business what someone else does or chooses to do, as long as they did what is best for them and their families. No one has to justify why or why not.

All that really matters is that no one gets or has gotten infected, hospitalized, vented, or death regardless of the choice they have made.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Ummm no.... Actually I would've made $706 a week plus 500-800+ for driving after expenses.. but thx for playing.
> 
> And let's be honest all the drivers gave up due to covid BS long before UI ever kicked in...wimps.


i bet you don't even have an airtight plexiglass barrier in your car. how many grammas and fatties you killed so far?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

got a p said:


> i bet you don't even have an airtight plexiglass barrier in your car. how many grammas and fatties you killed so far?


Ummm first off any Plexi glass I leave for pansy ass drivers like.... Ummm ... and for clarification I forgot to drink the Koolaid you and you're left friends did... But hey thanks for your useless opinion... You're welcome to go back to ducking your head in your house...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> *mic drop*
> 
> 
> S/he's not, they're totally trolling. My buddy drives for both Uber & Lyft, he says his best week throughout this awful pandemic, has been $450 & he had to work almost 13 hours A day & 5 days to do that & that's in L.A. that was in June he said. The airports are dead, most of the available rides are $3-$5 dollars. Rents are probably double here than they are where they live.


daisy knows where the money is in denver, she done this for years. but let's be real i live in denver and we went from seeing ubers and lyfts on every block all day and night to seeing one every few days. once ants flood the roads but there is still light demand those numbers are not happening anymore. no-one will be making anything and evictions/foreclosures will soar.



Uberguyken said:


> Ummm first off any Plexi glass I leave for pansy ass drivers like.... Ummm ... and for clarification I forgot to drink the Koolaid you and you're left friends did... But hey thanks for your useless opinion... You're welcome to go back to ducking your head in your house...


hey i just got called a leftie!!! marking the day on my calender :woot:


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

it's easy to do that over the internet isn't it?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

got a p said:


> it's easy to do that over the internet isn't it?


Are you near Memphis.. cuz I'll gladly say it to you in person... Hell that would make feel all warm and fuzzy inside..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> and you had no choice or you would be committing fraud. No badges for that, I think. ⛱


Correct. I wasn't looking for badges. I was responding to this comment ⬇⬇⬇. Thanks for playing though. 









Big Lou said:


> I don't know about Mississippi, but in my state, there will be a reckoning to expect. When you answer YES that you have income in addition to the PUA, a red flag goes up.
> 
> GOOD LUCK smart one!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Thanks for playing though.


you are so welcome & thank you for thanking me, that was nice. I'm fully aware of the thread and stand by my reply to you. Any other answer while certifying and you'd be in deep doo doo at some point.

Just saying.

N E X T


----------

